# Pregnant does still coughing after Ivomec treatment



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

I have two very pregnant does. One is a pygmy ( Star) and the other is a pygmy/ND cross. ( Sunny)

They are coughing. The coughing is worse at night and after exertion. 

Neither are running a fever. They have a healthy appetite. Their eyes are clear. Their poop is normal. Sunny seems a little on the thin side. She started out as an auction goat and my son had her before I got her. She has been with me for about a month.

I listened to their lungs today with a stethoscope. It seems that Star's lungs may be a little congested. 
She is coughing the most.

Since Sunny was coughing first and was an auction goat, I treated them, as if they had lungworm, with regular Ivomec injectable. The first dose was injected. Their coughing seemed worse. My husband injected them and because I am not positive that he did it right I gave the 2nd dosage orally. Star's cough seems to be getting worse. She is also very large and I'm wondering if her advanced pregnancy is exasperating her coughing. It has also been very wet here.

My question is should I give them an antibiotic? If so, what should I give them? Any ideas about the coughing? In a couple of days they will get their 3rd dose of Ivomec. Shouldn't the ivomec have helped with the coughing if it was lungworm? I'm at a loss here.  Im very worried about them being pregnant with this coughing too. Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you should take them to the vet. I have 2 girls with pneumonia and they don't have temps. Also it takes a stronger antibiotic like Nuflor or Draxxin to knock it out. I know because the first vet I took them to put them on Naxcel and it did absolutely nothing for them.

My girls symptoms were heavier breathing and an occasional cough.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...a vet visit is a good idea..undetected pneumonia can be dangerous for your gals..

Ivomec is effective against lung worms...given 3 times ten days apart then once more in 30 days 1 cc per 40# Sub Q..

Goathiker shared this simple test to see if lung worms are an issue

gather a bit of berries and wrap in a small square of gauze and twist close at the top.( she said like a really gross hershey kiss lol) Float your sample in a cup of water over night..worms and or larve will float to the top ....

also allergies can be an issue...benadryl will help with that..we use children liquid..the goats like it


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you Happy Bleats and Ksalvagno. 
So any antibiotics at Tractor Supply might not be strong enough? The vet visit will be challenging. I called my vet and the receptionist said they don't do livestock and there was only one vet in the county and she does house calls. I talked to a woman who use to have goats and she said she brought her goat to my vet. So Im getting conflicting reports. 
Do you have the Vet out or do you bring your goats to the Vet? Does it cost more to have the vet out? If I can get her out here.
I'm pretty new to goats. You know what? I am under so much stress with the pregnancies thinking- are they close? Will this cough kill them or the kids?
I really want them looked at. I just have to convince my husband this is serious. We are on a fixed income. (Retired) I will let him read your posts and tell him that it will be cheaper to fix them than to fix me!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Naxcel is only a step above the over the counter antibiotics and it did nothing for my goats. In fact, when I took them to the second vet, the first goat who came down with pneumonia now has fluid in her lungs. The second goat only started coughing the day before I took them to the second vet so she wasn't as bad. So my first goat with pneumonia got worse while be treated with Naxcel.

I would make sure the vet has Nuflor or Draxxin on hand. If they don't, then don't bother with the vet visit. I would call around to all the vets in your area until you find one who does see livestock and carry the right meds. That was what I had to do. I just moved and had to find new vets which are harder to find in my new area than the old one.

Vet costs depend on the vet. I will do either depending on the need.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay, I just called my regular Vet, who recently branched out into livestock medicine, and left her a message. She makes house calls. She did say in her message that she gets a high volume of calls. 
I'm not feeling good about her getting around to my goats in a short time. She sees mostly cows and horses. Cows and hogs are big business around here. 
So, just in case she wont get to me soon, or at all, are there any suggestions for antibiotics that I can give them from Tractor Supply? 
I will give her a day or two. Or can I afford to? This is nerve racking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is hard to say if you can afford to wait or not because we aren't physically looking at your girls. Only you can decide that. You may just want to keep calling the vet. I think you can use Tylan but I have never used it so not sure if it is ok for pregnant females.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

This screams pneumonia. I would start on Draxxin. Call a large animal vet in your area, tell them you have coughing goats and need Draxxin. They shouldn't hesitate.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Most vets carry both Draxxin and Nuflor...I have had great success with Nuflor which is a bit less than Draxxin money wise..if your vet cannot come out..just ask for the meds..some vets will sell it without seeing the animal.other will not..
Nuflor is 3 cc per 100# once a day for 5 days..so figure what you need and either buy just that..or buy the whole vile, which is what I do and keep on hand..it is about $100 for a whole vile..
Tylan 200 (not tylan 50) is the best OTC meds for upper resp. infection...if you cant get the RX meds or a vet visit I would use it...1 cc per 25# 2x a day for 5-7 days..sub Q
if this is pneumonia..you dont want wait too long to treat...Tylan 200 is better than no treatment...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How long have you had them and how far along are they? I ask because I had a doe that started a bad cough a few weeks after I got her. It was alergies. new weeds and such. She got over it.

If you are having the weird weather that it seems like everyone is having I too agree it is more thn likely they Pneumonia.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

happybleats said:


> Most vets carry both Draxxin and Nuflor


I can tell you from experience that that is not always the case depending on where you are. My old home, yep the vets around there carried everything you may possibly need. My new home, one vet within an hour drive carries them.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am waiting on the Vet to call me back. I have only been able to find one livestock vet here. She lives about an hour away. I don't know what the farmers do around here. There either must be more than one or they do for themselves. I think I am FB friends with someone who has horses near me. I will ask her.
They are due very soon. They both have lost their mucus plug and have a discharge. I tried calling the previous owner of Star but she hasn't returned my call. I was hoping she could tell me when Star was bred. I didn't know that she was pregnant when I got her. I've had her for 3 months.
Sunny ,the other one, was housed with a pygmy buck for the whole period my son had her before he gave her to me. So they are both close to delivering. 
They don't have a abnormal temp. They both have big appetites. Their poop looks normal. I am trying to keep their stall clean. It's quite a battle. 
I have a baby monitor set up in their shed. One of them coughed off and on during the night. Right now I can hear Sunny is scratching the wood floor with her hoof. Im assuming she is making a place to kid. She has been doing that for two days. Or maybe she just likes the sound. 
They are confined to an outside pen, when they go out of their shed. They eat sweet feed, BOSS, and loose minerals in the morning. They also get alfafa hay and reg hay and produce treats. Fresh water twice a day. I gave them a CDT shot, and treated them for lungworm. 
I'm disheartened that they are sick. You know what though? I treated them late with the Ivermec. I thought it wasnt safe to give to pregnant goats. I later found out that it was okay to give them. 
I wished that I had asked someone here and then I would have known. I will give the Vet till today and will probably run to get Tylan 200. I have Tylan 50. I needed it for a chicken.
Am I rambling? I tend to do that when Im nervous.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like neither are distressed..and close to kidding..I would refer to have the vet come out over taking them in with them so close to kidding..the stress would be hard on them....just keep an eye on them ..keep tabs of their temp..be sure they are eating drinking pooping and peeing....and breath..deep calming breaths


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Still waiting to hear back from the Vet. Yeah, thought about that - there's no way we can lift two preggie goats, never mind one.  So the vet will have to come out here. I heard back from the previous owner of Star though. The daddy is a beautiful little black and mostly white pygmy. I saw him when I picked her up. I hope these kids will be okay. They will be a great addition to my small herd and my son's herd as well. They - as in I believe she is carrying more than one. Hurry and call Dr. I need these goats well. They don't cough all the time. Its worse at night and sporadic. So if I dont hear by tommorrow afternoon I will have to get the Tylan 200 and some probiotic.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, here it is around 9 pm. The vet never called. I will wait a few hours tomorrow and then I will go to Tractor Supply. 
I got in touch with a neighbor who has horses. Evidently she had a livestock Vet for her horses but he left. So she has been doing things on her own. In other words people do their own doctoring most of the time. 

I moved here 3 years ago and I have found that the people of Appalachia are very self sufficient. If she calls me, that will be great. If not, I will have to doctor them myself and hopefully with the help of a kind neighbor and all of you here. 

Thanks again. I will let you know what happens. I will probably head over to the waiting room forum too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would go a head and give them benadryl...see if it dont help the coughs while you wait..couldbe allergies to dustint hehay, the feed,..just about anything..: ) seeif it dont help them rest some tonight

adults get 15-20 cc I use childen liquid..but a pill crushed in water will drench just fine..or hidden is a piece of bread : )


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

I just saw your post, happybleats. So I fell asleep around 10. I have a baby monitor next to me. Cough cough cough cough. They didnt cough all night but when she did it sounded awful like she was trying to catch to catch her breath.
They arent coughing now. Both of them were very vocal this morning about getting their food. So they have a healthy appetite. I will get some benadryl.
I never drenched a goat . I will look on youtube and see if there is a video on how to do it. 
Star is pretty big and I'm wondering if the pregnancy is compromising her lungs. 
I will give the Vet until noon then I am going to get the Tylan 200, probiotic , Gateraid (sp?) and Benadryl.
Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you only hear them coughing at night...could be their bedding...check it for mold and dust...rake it out and replace with clean bedding..give a bit of benedryl see that together doesn't help..
here is a good home made electrolyte 

Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I just went through the "cough" thing with my girls. I treated with Ivomec every 10 days 3 times, but they were still coughing. I bought Tylan200 at TSC and after day 3, the coughing stopped. Be aware that it does sting and they may fidget or whine.....go slow injecting.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you Happybleats and Sassykat. The vet never called back. So I am pretty much on my own.  
The goats were coughing during the day too. I am giving them 2 cc Tylan 200 , powdered probiotic, and I am adding Gatoraide to their drinking water because of the extreme heat.

I was able to contact Star's previous owner.
I am chewing my nails. I think she is going into labor. She is acting strange. Staring, lying down and getting up. Her Vulva is starting to widen - a tiny bit.

Here is what I found out from the previous owner, and you tell me if you wouldnt be nervous.
She gave birth to triplets on Jan 19th of this year. She separated her from the other goats until 2 months later. I told her Star lost her mucus plug and is close so that means she will lose the kids. 
Then the owner said - Well wait a minute. I did put move her next to the stall that contained the male. Her stall adjoined his and maybe he jumped the fence mated with her and jumped back.
I said, well wouldn't he had stayed in the same stall.
She said, no, because she had her babies and she may have chased him back after they mated.
Okay, so here's the deal. She is either going to deliver premies and they wont make it or she will deliver full term and they will be okay. 
She does look large but that doesnt mean anything. 
This weather also has been very bad here. We have had rain almost every day for 2 months. A lot of thunderstorms. We lost electricity yesterday and we are running off a generator. The people at the power company don't know when we will get it back. It is extremely hot and humid here. 
This is a bad time for livestock. 
So, prayers or positive thoughts will be appreciated right now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think its wise to start Tylan 200...I assume she is about 50# for 2 cc? twice a day for 5 days min. B complex is a nice support vitamin...

as for babies..keep a close watch, sounds like early stage labor could be happening,,this can last a week or longer but do keep watch...she will stretch, do a funny yawn thing, all part of the process..
If babies are preemie...have a feeding Tube of some sort ready in case babies cant suckle..Selenuim vit e paste would be great or Bo Se..most important is to get colostrum in them ..even if all you have is a syringe..

and remember..breath,,,deep breaths....other than coughing, moms are in good shape..


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the nipples and bottles. I also have Colostrum, just in case. Both of them are in their stalls. I was just in there trying to keep them calm. I even tried singing softly. I don't think they appreciated that.  Star usually likes attention but right now she is letting me know right now that she doesn't want me to get too close. So when I check on them I sit on a stool in the corner and talk to them. They are okay with that. It looks like we are going to get more severe weather in a bit. I wish you were here HappyBleats and everyone. Anyone want to hop on a plane?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..you will be just fine  during labor moms will either want you touching them all the time or not want you near lol..don't take it personal

Sounds like you are prepared : ) 
Hopefully mom will have the colostrum that you need..colostrum replacer is great for vit and mineral and protein but offers nothing in way of antibodies..always try to get as much from mom as you can. If its real thick ( some are super thick other very watery) but thick colostrum can be diluted with goats milk to help syringe or tube it..
Lord blessyou with power and easy kiddings  ..stay safe in the storm


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Whew, Sunny , my little pygmy/nd goat just gave birth to a fiesty healthy baby. I'm pretty sure it's a doe but I won't bet money on it because this is my first goat birth. I was there for the birth. Yeah I tried to stay calm. I cleaned out her nose and mouth while she was still being born. I had to help a little because she was big and Sunny is so small. I dried her off , but mommy was in a licky licky mode. I turned her butt towards mom so that she could lick away and guided the baby's mouth to the milk store.  She also stood up almost right away. I dipped the cord in iodine ,and stayed until she was nursing on her own. Now, the after birth is not totally delivered. I will go out to check again in a few minutes and I have a baby monitor on too. Too bad I don't drink, because I need one!


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh yeah and I gave Sunny some water with mollasses in it. She was very thirsty.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the successful birth!


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you. I gave to that drink. I had a few gulps of rum mixed with coke that I had in the closet for 3 years. LOL. That was enough.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Gave in to - No I'm not tipsy -- much.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yahooo..congrats !!!..you did it and survived!!! DONT FORGET PIX!!!


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you.  Star still has to have her kids. I am so hoping - praying that she goes to full term, when ever that is. I have to figure out how to post photos. Oh - I am sure the kid is a doe! And I think she has blue eyes like her mum. She also has wattles. 
I am sleeping next to the monitor just in case.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love waddles...I heard it this way...if it piddles from the middle its buck..bucks have a tiny little round knot on the tummy, will stand tall, legs slightly apart... does squat and pee from behind..


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

She is a doe. I am so blessed. Sunny passed the after birth last night. It was gone. I'm glad she didn't choke. I will go in shortly and clean out the stall, clean her up, and my husband will give Sunny and Star a tylan shot. One of them was coughing last night. The baby is doing good. Thank you for the support.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats on a doe ...be sure to worm mom, I like to give valbazen for new moms, since its oral and it get Tape worms if there is any...


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Happy Bleats I just gave them their 3rd dosage of Ivermectin ( regular not plus). Will that take care of all worms? I just placed a photo of the mom and baby in my Avator picture. I don't know if you can enlarge it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, that will take care of Barberpole and some others.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..they look happy : ) 
ivomec will take care of most worms..but not liver fluke...no worries if they are not showing signs of worms or anemia : ) I would switch to Valbazen or Iv. Plus next time only because If you have to worm any way..you my as well get more worms for your dose


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

I guess I could have started a new thread but since it is all connected I will add my concern to this one.
As you know Sunny recently gave birth to a doe kid. I also mentioned my other Pygmy is pregnant.
To reiterate, the previous owner had her separated from the buck until -- around--March 19th. She also told me that it was possible that the buck jumped the small fence separating their stalls mated with her and jumped back. 
Star is really bagging up. Her udder is tight, full ,getting shiny and her teats seem bigger. She has also been discharging for over a week.
My question is, if her udder is full like that does that mean she is full term. I would think that if the kids were premature her body wouldn't be ready. Does that make sense?
My husband closed off the other stall so we are ready. But are the kids?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't ever like the "around" word. I want dates. I would listen to the doe. There is ALWAYS possibility that a buck got to the doe. I don't care what anyone says. Unless you have the buck fenced in with no way of jumping out or breeding through the fence of course. Listen to your doe. If she's ready, she'll kick them out. Say she was bred early March, that'd put her early August. I'd expect kids!


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't either but I couldn't get a date from the previous owner. She was a bit absent minded. Star's first time, she kidded triplets - all healthy. She does cough and I treated her for possile lung worm and with the help of the good people here we determined she had possible pnemonia even though her temps were normal. Her cough is not as bad now. The bad thing is I tried to get the only livestock Vet out here and she never called back. I'm wondering if she is coughing partly because she is so big. Last night it almost sounded like choking. So I'm hoping the buck did jump the fence and she is full term.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like sheis ready to kid any time!! : ) I agree with mjs500doo..listen to Star, her full tight shiny udder means kids are on the way..
Def. The pressure of the kids can exsaperate the couphing..keep a close eye..looks like your litle doeling will have some friends soon


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

The vet just called!!! Okay, she did say if Star is still coughing after she kids she will come out and give her something stronger. She also agrees that if the udder becomes full and shiny it means that the kids are READY to be born and they are running out of room. We just put her in the stall and locked the gate. I have an important doctor's apt in an hour. I hope she doesn't do it while I'm gone but I'm pretty sure she has awhile to go.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

best wishes and happy kidding hopefully she is a good girls and waits for mommy to come back home


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the vet got back to you. Good luck with kidding.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Prayers and positive thoughts please. Star turned up her nose at food. ( except for hay) and there is streaming mucus. She is not acting uncomfortable yet. It should be today sometime.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yahooo..happy and safe kidding : )


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Nothing yet. She seems to be making a liar out of me. She is not exhibiting any discomfort either. She has to be close. If she was in pain I would go in and check. Those kids need to be born because they are exasperating her lung trouble. She doesn't cough all the time but when she does she sounds like she is gagging.  Maybe tonight. I am sitting next to the baby monitor and frequently checking on her. You'd think that I was having the baby.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..they keep us on our toes..: )


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Just getting caught up as I've been busy lately. Good luck!


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm going crazy. I don't know if she is in active labor. She keeps crying - not straining. She's eating a lot too! I am moving over to the waiting room.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been watching this post. Crying, no straining, yet eating still can mean the doe has kids that are malpositioned. Can you give us an update?


----------

